

ShellShocked – behind the bug - alblue
http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/09/shellshock

======
reirob
"NetBSD has disabled auto-importing of functions by default in Bash, and so
has FreeBSD, choosing to provide this as an opt-in function when invoked with
a newly added --import-functions option."

For me this looks like a very good choice and I wonder how much it would break
on the major Linux distributions?

